# [User Test] Edifier S730



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*Gemeintschaftstest des S730 von* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 A_ Passion For Sound._​ 

*Formatierung: Schrift Verdana, Text 2; überschriften 4 und Fett + Unterstrichen!*













*Inhalt dieses Tests:*

Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität
Anschlüsse
Grundrauschen?
Klangeindrücke & Vergleiche
Ev. Vergleich zwischen Analog und Digital
Fazit
*Einleitung*​

Edifier, der Soundspezialist aus Fernost, ist in Europa eher ein Newcomer.
In China dagegen ist Edifier schon seit längerem ganz oben mit dabei, zurecht wie wir finden, weshalb wir in diesem Test unsere Eindrücke zu Edifiers Topprodukt im bereich 2.1 Stereoanlagen für den PC vermitteln wollen!
Es werden drei, von einander "unabhängige" Personen, zur vollständigkeit dieses Testes beitragen:​ 

*Spezifikationen*​ 


RMS Power: 2 x 75W(Sateliten) + 150W(Subwoofer) (THD=10%)
Signal to noise ratio (amplifier): >=85dBA
Eingangsempfindlichkeit: PC: L/R: 650mV +/- 50mV SW: 250mV +/- 50mV
Frequency response: L/R: 160Hz ~ 20kHz SW: 20Hz ~ 130Hz
*Features*​ 


Heavy metal 2.1 speaker system with 10 inch subwoofer
Wooden MDF housing for all speakers
2-way satellite in piano finished wooden housing
Passive radiator on both sides on the subwoofer to exaggerate bass performance
Magnetically shielded drivers for all speakers
Switchable analog/digital input ports for most kinds of audio source
Multifunctional wire controller with 2.5 inch LCD display (dimmer included)
Headphone output on wired remote controller
Master volume controls both speaker output and headphone output
Volume booster for extra power output
Separate bass and treble adjustments
Multifunctional wireless remote controller included
(kopiert von der edifier Hompage, copyright @ edifier.com)

*Erste Impresionen:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz nach dem auspacken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wer ist der größere?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Controlleinheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein nackiger Satellit





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fernbedienung​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine Vorschau auf die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten...​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klavirlackoptik...

*Lieferumfang/Verpackung*​ 

*siehe zenas...*​ 
mein Eindruck: 
gute Verpackung, stabil und nicht zu platzverschwendend!​ 
Der lieferumfang ist, wie *zenas* geschrieben hat ebenfalls gut, allerdings hätte ich mir länger Kabel gewünscht und zusätzlich noch ein optisches Kabel!​ 

*Verarbeitung:*​ 
*siehe zenas...*​ 
Mein Eindruck:
Ich beurteile die Verarbeitung des Subwoofers als gut. Es gibt keine scharfen Kanten, der Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite besitz eine feine Riffelung und abgerundete Ecken, er liegt perfekt an der MDF-Verschalung an und ist sehr fein mit einer matt-schwarzen Lackschicht versehen.
Auch die Lackierung des restlichen Subwoofers ist sehr gut gelungen, es gibt keine "dicker" oder "dünner" lackierte stellen, das Mesh vor dem Aktivtreiber hat die selbe sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität.
Die beiden Passivtreiber bestehen aus einer art Moosgummi und wirken recht stabil, ihre Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls als sehr gut ein zustufen.
Aber nun etwas was mich etwas entäuscht hat:
die unteren Kanten, also sozusagen die Ecken der Bodenplatte sind sehr stoßempfindlich und sie bekommen schon einkärbungen, nur wenn man den Subwoofer hier anfasst und aufstellen will!​ 
Die Verarbeitung der Satelliten ist noch einen Tick besser als die des Subwoofers.
Der Klavierlack ist in Perfektion aufgetragen und noch dazu relativ Kratz unempfindlich.
Die Halterungen für Schutz aus Stoff sind ziemlich robust.
Die Lautsprecher sind gut eingepast und weisen keinerlei mängel auf!
Eine Halterung um die Sateliten an die Wand zu montieren ist ebenso selbstverständlich wie vier kleine Gummifüße um die Satelliten auf dem Tisch zu platzieren.​ 
Also großes Lob an Edifier, die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut gelungen!​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*Hörtest/Musik*

*50 Cent - 'Ok You're Right'*

Ich muss zu geben, dies ist nicht mein Lieblingslied von 50 cent. Ich habe es ausgewählt, da dieser Song einen wohl dosierten Bass brauch damit es nicht "zerschlagen" wird.
Wie sich bald herausstellt, schlägt sich das Edifier hier gut bis sehr gut, der Bass ist sehr gut dosiert und hat genau dne richtigen "Druck"
Aber auch die anderen Bestandteile des Songs kommen gut rüber, die Stimmen sind sehr klar konturiert und es werden Hintergrundelemente hörbar, die man vorher nicht einmal hätte erahnen können!

*Black Eyed Peas- Where Is The Love*

In diesem Song verhält sich das Edifier ähnlich gut
Sehr gut dosierter Bass, äußert sich wie gehabt dadurch, dass man den Bass "nicht" heraushört, sondern das er einfach "da ist" und das Lied unter mauert.
Die Sänger sind klar und erfreulich deutlich wahrnehmbar- sehr gut
hier an dieser stelle sei noch einmal gesagt das, dass Beste Soundsystem welches wir besitzen in unserem Auto beheimatet ist. Eine Bose system mit 1500 Watt musikleistung und 16 LS.
Im vergleich zu diesem schlägt sich das edifier hier sehr gut!

*Marquess El Tempramento*


mal etwas Spanisches 
Auch hier überzeugt der fein abgestimmte, kräftige Bass, sowie die gut aufgelösten höhen.
Einzig die Sängerstimme klingt im vergleich zum oben genannten Vergleichssystem etwas undeutlicher, -eben nicht ganz so Lebhaft.
Spanisches flair kommt trotzdem auf, da man immer denkt man geht direkt an einer Musikergruppe vorbei; Wunderbar! 


*Peter Fox - Haus am See*

Hier zeigt sich einmal mehr der für ein PC-System sehr kultivierte Bass, wobei dann doch schon ziemlich der Boden wackelt, was aber nicht schlimm ist.
die Sängerin im Hintergrund wird sehr klar wiedergegeben, auch die Stimme von Peter Fox ist sehr deutlich und klar hörbar, etwas zu deutlich wie ich finde!
dennoch kein vergleich zu logitech oder creativ.

*Peter Fox- Alles Neu*

Bei diesem Song von Peter Fox kann sich der Subwoofer des Edifier mal (ein bischen) austoben.
bei Lautstärke 20 hat er mein Zimmer auch bald eingerissen.
Also bei diesem Song fällt der präzise, kraftvolle Bass angenehm ins gehör - auch in das der Nachbarn-.
Wie gehabt werden auch die Höhen und mitten gut bis sehr gut wiedergegeben, einzig die Stimme hätte etwas klarer ausfallen können.
Von mir gibt es für diesen Song ein Gut!

*Red Hot Chili Peppers She's Only 18*

!WoW!
Viel mehr ist hier nicht zu bemerken!
kein störend lauter Bass, super Mitten, super klare Stimmen und super Raumgefühl - man meint es stände für jedes Instrument ein eigener LS in einer anderen Ecke des Raumes!
also hier muss sich auch das Bosesystem geschlagen geben
Sehr gut!


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

*Games*

*Burnout Paradise*


*Crysis Wars*


*COD4*


*Anno1404*


*Race Driver Grid*


----------



## zenas (31. Juli 2009)

*Einleitung, Spezifikationen und Features siehe totovo's Einstiegspost / Edifier Homepage

Alle Messwerte (Größe / Gewicht) sind gerundet und als ca. Angaben zu verstehen. 



Testsystem:*

Core i7-920
Gigabyte X58-UD4P
Gainward GTX260
6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL7
Onboard Sound (Asus Xonar DX ist bestellt)

*Anschluss: *

3,5 mm Klinke auf Cinch
Coaxial
ODT-Tosslink

*Ich habe nach kurzem nur noch auf Tosslink gesetzt. Der Unterschied zu Klinke auf Cinch ist gewaltig; die andere Anschlüsse können bei mir also ignoriert werden.* 



 *Lieferumfang*
​ 


Der Karton ist groß - und schwer. Maße: ca. *78 x 51 x 48 (cm)
*Also ran ans Auspacken. Der Subwoofer ist zwar groß, aber nachdem ich schon einiges über das Edifier S730 gelesen hatte, hatte ich ihn mir noch größer vorgestellt. Die Maße sind mit *35 x 40 x 50 (cm - samt Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite)* noch gut im Rahmen. Wiegen konnte ich ihn leider nicht, da meine Personenwaage zur Zeit Batterienot hat (und eh nie benutzt wird). 
Die Satelliten sind (für ein PC-Lautsprechersystem) schon groß, aber natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit den Boxen einer (größeren) Stereoanlage.
Die Maße: *12 x 20 x 16 (cm). *Pro Stück bringen sie ein *Gewicht von 2 kg *auf die Waage. Platznot entstand bei mir weder auf dem Schreibtisch noch im Zimmer. 
Ich bin mir allerdings immer noch nicht schlüssig, wo / wie ich die Boxen am besten plaziere - denn hier kommt es wirklich drauf an. Später dazu mehr bei den Höreindrücken.

Die Kabel-/Tischfernbedienung hat ein recht gutes *Eigengewicht von 340 g* inklusive Ständer bei einer *Größe von 9 x 17 x 9 (cm*).
Die Funkfernbedienung ist schlicht gehalten und mit *5 x 8 x 0.5 (cm)* und *20 g* im Vergleich zum Subwoofer eher klein 

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neben Subwoofer, Satelliten und den beiden Fernbedienungen befinden sich noch *zwei Kabel für die Satelliten *(2.5 m Länge; Enden bereits abisoliert und übergelötet um ausfransen zu verhindern), ein *3.5 mm Klinke auf Cinch Kabel  *(1.5 m Länge), ein *Koaxialkabel* (1.5 m Länge) sowie ein *Cinch auf Cinch Kabel* (1.5 m Länge) im Lieferumfang.
Das Stromkabel und auch das Kabel der Kabel-/Tischfernbedienung haben jeweils eine Länge von 1.5 m.

Der Lieferumfang ist schon recht umfangreich, allerdings hätte ich mir gerade in Hinsicht auf die optimale Aufstellung im Raum etwas längere Kabel (zwischen Subwoofer und PC) gewünscht. Nachkaufen ist auf Grund der vielen Anschlussmöglichkeiten am Subwoofer aber kein Problem.


 

*Verarbeitung:*
​ 


*Subwoofer:*

Ein massives Stück MDF-Platten. Das war mein erster Gedanke. Der Subwoofer bringt ein stattliches Gewicht auf die Waage: geschätzt dürften das schon >25 kg sein. Aber nicht nur das Gewicht, sondern auch das gesamte Erscheinungsbild lassen ihn wertig erscheinen. Die Kanten des Gehäuses sehen sauber aus, das Gitter vor dem Haupttreiber ist sauber verarbeitet und eingepasst, die Schriftzüge sind sauber angebracht, die passiven Treiber sind mit 8 Innensechskantschrauben im Gehäuse verschraubt - der massive Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite tut sein übriges. Trotz allem ist die Verarbeitung nicht perfekt: Ich konnte am Gehäuse meines Subwoofers 2 kleine Klebereste ausmachen (vermutlich vom Verkleben der MDF-Platten), der sich allerdings mit der Hand entfernen lies. Desweiteren könnte die Verarbeitung / Passgenauigkeit beim Übergang Gehäuse zu "Haltering" für das Gitter des vorderen Treibers besser sein. Hier ist eine kleine Kante fühlbar, die optisch allerdings nicht sichtbar ist. 
Die Rückseite macht einen aufgeräumten Eindruck und ist mit 20 Schrauben befestigt. Hier muss man also keine Angst haben, dass ein zu hoher Basspegel einem die Rückwand raushaut 
Die Anschlüsse an der Rückwand machen alle einen guten Eindruck, hier wackelt oder klappert nichts; auch die Klappanschlüsse für die Boxenkabel sind in Ordnung. Drehverschlüsse wären wertiger gewesen, aber wir sind hier ja nicht im High-End Segment. 

zusätzliche Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Satelliten:*

Hier ist die Verarbeitung wirklich komplett ohne Makel. Wertigkeit durch relativ hohes Gewicht (2 kg) für Satelliten, Anmut durch tiefschwarzen Klavierlack der perfekt gleichmäßig aufgetragen ist, sauber gerundete Kanten, stabile Frontabdeckung - hier hat Edifier einen tollen Job abgeliefert. Die Kabelklemmen könnten etwas größer sein, erfüllen aber (zumindest für die mitgelieferten Kabel) völlig ihren Zweck. Die Schraubenaufhängung zum Befestigen an der Wand macht einen stabilen Eindruck; da ich diese aber nicht verwende finden sich vielleicht bei _totovo_ oder_ KILLTHIS_ genauere Beschreibungen.

*Kabel-/Tischfernbedienung:*

Obwohl sie nur aus Kunststoff besteht und aus Aluminium sicher noch schöner wäre, ist sie so schon ein wahres Prachtstück. Nicht nur schön anzusehen, sondern auch gut anzufassen und standsicher obendrein. Die Verarbeitung ist hier auch richtig gut: Saubere Kanten, keine wackeligen Drehknöpfer oder Schalter - alles kann haptisch überzeugen. 

*Funkfernbedienung:*

Ja, wer kennt sie nicht... Die billigen, hauchdünnen Plastefernbedienungen, die sonst billigen Camcordern beiliegen oder ähnlichem Gerät. Nicht herausragend, nicht schön, aber funktionell und praktisch. Alle wichtigen Funktionen wie: Mute, Power, Bass, Treble, Balance, Lautstärke, Subwoofer und Inputquelle sind direkt anwählbar. Dieses kleine Teil überzeugt durch Funktion - nicht durch Aussehen. Aber dafür hat man ja die Kabelfernbedienung, gell? 
 



*Features / Einstellmöglichkeiten:*
​ 


Die Kabelfernbedienung ermöglicht einiges an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:

*Lautstärke:* 0 bis 50 in 1er Schritten
*Subwoofer:* von -10 bis + 10 in 1er Schritten; bestimmt wie stark der Subwoofer angesteuert wird, ohne den Bass der Satelliten zu beeinträchtigen
*Bass:* von -6 bis +6 in 2er Schritten; beeinflusst auch die Satelliten
*Treble:* von -6 bis +6 in 2er Schritten
*Balance:* von -9 bis +9 in 1er Schritten
*Licht: *von 1 bis 7 in 1er Schritten

Zusätzlich bietet die Kalbelfernbedienung einen *3.5 mm Klinkenanschluss für Kopfhörer*.

 Schickt man das Edifier S730 über die Fernbedienung(en) in den Standby und schaltet es danach wieder an, geht es automatisch auf die zuletzt eingestellte Lautstärke zurück. Betätigt man allerdings den Hauptschalter, wird beim Einschalten die Lautstärke automatisch auf "20" gesetzt. Das ist nicht extrem laut (um Zimmerlautstärke rum), aber auch nicht leise.
Die "Mute" Funktion schaltet die Boxen nicht komplett aus. Im Grundrauschen ist dann noch leicht die Musik zu hören.
 



*Anschlüsse: *

 
​* Digitale Eingänge:        *1x Koaxial;    1x optisch Tosslink*
Weitere Eingänge:   *2x Cinch
*Anschlüsse für Satelliten am Subwoofer:* Kippklemmen für die Kabel; gute Ausführung (ähnlich wie bei meinem Technics SC-CA1060). Auf Grund der Bauart aber nicht für allzu dicke Kabel zugänglich. Drehanschlüsse wären besser gewesen.
*Anschlüsse an den Satelliten:* Simple klemmen, die die maximal Kabeldicke sehr einschränken. Für die mitgelieferten Kabel reicht es allemal aus. Aber auch hier wäre andere Anschlüsse schöner gewesen.
*Anschlüsse an der Kabelfernbedienung:* Neben dem eigentlichen Kabel für die Fernbedienung selbst (welches auf Seiten der Fernbedienung allerdings fest mit dieser Verbunden ist) findet man an der Kabelfernbedienung noch einen *3.5 mm Klinkenanschluss* für Kopfhörer. Zur Audioausgabe an diesem Anschluss weiter unten mehr.

Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenas (31. Juli 2009)

Da nun das Äußere sowie die technischen Details ausführlich genug beschrieben sind (sollten noch weitere Fragen auftauchen können wir bestimmt weiterhelfen; oder das Review auf CB), geht es jetzt langsam in die vollen. Klangeindruck, Rauschen, etc. wollen bewertet werden. Ich versuche mein Bestes zu geben!

Vorweg gibt es folgendes zu beachten: Gönnt man sich das Edifier S730 sollte man tunlichst darauf achten, die Satelliten in einer für die eigene Sitzposition vernünftigen Höhe zu plazieren. Stehen die Satelliten zu niedrig, geht viel im Bereich der Mitten verloren, die Höhen dominieren stark und gehen ganz schön auf die Ohren. Stehen die Satelliten zu niedrig, tritt der umgekehrte Fall ein: Höhen gehen verloren.
 Hier geht es teilweise um Höhen von nur 10 cm. Also Achtung! 
Ich musste mir (um die richtie Höhe zu erreichen) zunächst mit leeren CD-Hüllen behelfen, da ich die Satelliten nicht an die Wand bohren werde. Das ist allerdings nur eine Notlösung.
Auch die Position des Subwoofers sollte man nicht vernachlässigen. Zeit nehmen um eine vernünftige Position für ihn zu finden gehört dazu.



*Grundrauschen*
​



Um es kurz zu machen: Ja, es gibt Grundrauschen. 
Wie definiert sich das? Man hört ein permanentes, recht leises Rauschen. Dieses Rauschen ist sowohl bei Lautstärke "0" als auch bei "50" wahrnehmbar - jedoch wird es mit steigender (eingestellter) Lautstärke auch lauter. 
Auffällig ist, dass bei Verbindung über 3.5 mm Klinke / Cinch das Rauschen stärker vertreten ist als bei Koaxial oder Tosslink.
Ich empfinde das Grundrauschen nicht als störend, erfreut bin ich darüber allerdings auch nicht. Ich hoffe, dass die kommende Asus Xonar DX bei mir in der Hinsicht einiges an Verbesserung bringen wird. Ist das Problem aber Subwoofer / Satellitenintern, kann ich natürlich keine Verbesserung erwarten. 
Noch eine Anmerkung in eigener Sache: Ich höre das Grundrauschen vermutlich mehr als andere, weil mein PC-System auf Silent getrimmt ist. Nicht extrem, aber bei mir sind Noiseblocker Multiframe verbaut, alles läuft auf 5V, die Lüfter der Grafikkarte mit 20%, etc. Die Hardcore-Übertakter wird es kaum berühren.
 


*Klangeindrücke und Vergleiche*


 
​ Der Vergleich Analog (Klinke auf Cinch) gegen Digital (bei mir Tosslink) hat hier nur folgende Worte verdient: Wer sich ein solches System gönnt, sollte auf Digital setzen. Akustisch ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht - selbst an meiner Onboard-Soundkarte. Ich hätte das so nicht erwartet, aber es fehlen viele Details in den Liedern: Mitten, Höhen, alles wirkt "dumpfer" - kleine Details verschwinden und Hintergrundinstrumente verschwinden zum Teil völlig. Die Lautstärke, die am Edifier S730 ankommt liegt ebenfalls deutlich niedriger.
Tosslinkkabel sind nicht günstig, aber bei dem Systempreis sollte man sie sich gönnen.


*Der Kopfhöreranschluss:  (an der Kabelfernbedienung)

*Hat hier eigentlich auch kaum eine Erwähnung verdient. Das augegebene Audiosignal ist flach, es fehlt an allem (wobei ich mich gerade frage, wie das überhaupt möglich ist...). Man kann mit Hilfe des Bass und Treble-Reglers geringfügig nachregeln; allerdings liefert ein Direktanschluss an die Soundkarte viel bessere Ergebnisse. Soviel also dazu.

 

*Musik:

*Ich habe mir einige Titel rausgesucht, die ich u.A. schon auf einer deutlich hochwertigeren Anlage (NAD-Verstärker; Boxen in einer Preisklasse, die das Edifier um das 5-fache Übersteigen; allerdings "nur" ein 2.0 System) gehört habe und solche, die ich "kenne" und auch mit meiner Technics CA1060 gut beurteilen kann. Alle Lieder wurden entweder als 320kbps MP3s (konstante Bitrate) oder direkt von CD wiedergegeben. Ich bin kein Musikprofi und der Eindruck ist sehr subjektiv - das sollte sich jeder bewusst machen.
Mein Edifier läuft momentan mit den Einstellungen: Subwoofer +5; Bass +2; Treble +2. Ich wollte hiermit erstmal eine Testrunde machen und sehen, ob ich es später noch ändern möchte.

*1.) Santa Esmeralda - Don't let me be misunderstood (Kill Bill Soundtrack)

*Ist für mich in gewisser Weise der "Maßstab". Der Bass sollte wohl definiert sein, Mitten und Höhen spielen eine Rolle bei den zahlreichen Hintergrunddetails: Klatschen, die Gitarren, die Streicher und Bläser. Ich finde hier schlägt sich das Edifier S730 "gut". Ich muss das allerdings relativieren, weil mir noch der Klang des oben genannten NAD-Systems in den Ohren hängt. Im Vergleich zu diesem System (das preislich natürlich ganz woanders spielt) hat das Edifier klar das Nachsehen. Es ist einfach eine andere Liga. Die feinen Details kommen beim Edifier lange nicht so gut raus - es fehlt an Klarheit, alles wirkt ein wenig verschwommen. Der Bass kann jedoch ohne Probleme mithalten und kommt sehr gut definiert rüber. Hier kann man auch noch nachhelfen und den Subwoofer noch weiter aufreißen - ich hab es aber ganz gerne, wenn es nicht so aufdringlich ist.

*2.) Tomoyasu Hotei - Battle without honor or humanity (Kill Bill Soundtrack)
*
Finde ich ebenfalls interessant. Ein überrissener oder überdominanter Bass zerstört das Lied und lässt alles zu einem dumpfen Einheitsbrei verkommen. Das Edifier hält sich hier allerdings zurück. Nicht zu kräftig und eigentlich auch nicht zu schwach. Allerdings fehlt mir etwas "Tiefe" aus den Satelliten. Hier sind sie einfach zu klein und verlieren etwas Kraft in den Mitten im Vergleich z.B. zu meiner Technics Anlage. Vielleicht hätten die mittleren Treiber noch etwas größer sein dürfen (oder das Boxenvolumen).

*3.) David Garret - Ain't no sunshine*

Vielleicht kennt es der ein oder andere: Violine und im Hintergrund ein (wenn denn gut von der Anlage gespielt) satter Bass. Das Edifier macht sich gut! Besonders mal wieder im Bassbereich. Satte Untermalung, aber doch Detailgetreu, kein Wummern sondern definiert und nicht überanstrengt. Die Satelliten machen sich toll mit der Violine und den Bläsern. Kein neues Hörerlebnis, aber meine Technics wird hier in den Schatten gestellt. 

*4.) Das Bo - Türlich, Türlich*

Bass, Bass, wir brauchen Bass! - und was für einen... Das Edifier bringt die Wände zum Wackeln... Und wenn man den Subwoofer voll aufreißt, dazu noch den Bass hochdreht... Das geht ganz schön auf die Ohren kann ich euch sagen! Ich wollte mit diesem Lied einfach mal sehen, was im Edifier drinsteckt - eine Menge. Nur ein Wort: BÖSE!

*5.) Looptroop - Don't hate the player*

Ich war erfreut einen sehr präzisen Bass vom Edifier zu hören: Trocken, präzie, punktgenau. Die Stimme hört sich ebenfalls sehr gut an. Vermisst habe ich hier rein gar nichts. Das Klangbild ist komplett. Die Höhen im Hintergrund kommen trotz des relativ basslastigen Liedes gut raus. 

*6.) Peter Fox - Alles neu / Schüttel deinen Speck

*Der Bass ist erneut da, wo er hingehört. Leider geht bei beiden Liedern die Stimme im Vergleich zu den Instrumenten im Hintergrund deutlich verloren (im Vergleich zu meiner Technics Anlage). Für ein PC-System macht sich das Edifier mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht. In Sachen Ausgewogenheit hat hier meine Anlage auf Grund der besseren Boxen deutliche Vorteile. Woher dieses mangelnde Auflösungsvermögen kommt, wird sich noch zeigen...



Nun eher die gitarrenlastigen Lieder:



*7.) Incubus - Look alive

*Hier war ich ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht. Während der Bass mal wieder gut durchkommt (wie immer bisher eigentlich), die Stimmt glasklar rüberkommt und die Höhen ebenso gut sind, enttäuscht das Edifier bei den Mitten. Mir fehlt es an klaren Tönen, gerade die Gitarre wirkt ein wenig "matschig" - meine Technics Anlage liefert hier deutlich Besseres ab. Eventuell sind die Satelliten für einen satten Sound einfach zu klein?

*8.) Lostprophets - Everyday combat

*Insgesamt wirkt das Lied auf dem Edifier sehr unausgeglichen: Extrem höhenlastig, was sich auf mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen an der Kabelfernbedienung nicht beheben lies. Schon bei Zimmerlautstärke (15 von 50) unangenehm für die Ohren. Bei höherer Lautstärke geht das Richtung unerträglich. Ich denke nicht, dass das ein Problem der CD ist, sondern wiederherum ein Problem der (im Vergleich) zu Stereoboxen doch geringen Größe. Es fehlt an Gehäusevolumen und vernünftiger Größe für den mittleren Treiber um die Gitarre nicht zu einem Geschrammel verkommen zu lassen. Keine gute Vorstellung des Edifiers bei diesem Lied - vielleicht bringt die Asus Xonar DX nochmal eine Besserung - hoffentlich!

*9.) Rage Against The Machine - Guerilla Radio*

Eigentlich ein ähnliches Bild wie bei den Lostprophets auch: Die Gitarre kommt einfach kratzig, zu spitz und unausgeglichen rüber. Der Bass ist wie immer gut, die Höhen an sich auch - aber irgendwie befinden sich die Mitten eher auf Lage der Höhen - und das hört sich nicht gut an! Mit steigender Lautstärke wird das Problem noch größer und es macht keinen Spaß das Edifier bis an die Grenzen zu treiben (wobei 35 als Lautstärke noch lange nicht das Maximum des Edifier ist). Ich habe deutlich früher aufgehört, weil es sich nicht gut anhört. 

*10.) Seven Wiser - Life*

Irgendwie scheint Rock / gitarrenlastige Musik nicht die Disziplin des Edifier zu sein. Der Bass ist erneut sauber und eindrucksvoll (man könnte auch sagen ausdrucksvoll  ), mit klaren, sauberen Höhen und Mitten wirken die Satelliten aber erneut ein wenig überfordert. Insgesamt wirken die Höhen deutlich zu spitz. Spielt man mit dem Treble Wert rum erreicht man höchstens eine Verschlechterung: Entweder kommt diese Eigenart des Edifier noch stärker zum Vorschein (+4 / +6 Treble) oder man verpasst dem Klangerlebnis einen gehörigen Dämpfer und es hört sich nach dumpfem Brei an, der deutlich an Details vermissen lässt. Etwas erstaunlich finde ich, dass das Lied an sich in die verschiedenen Elemente recht klar aufgelöst ist, jedoch die Darstellung und Wiedergabe eben gerade im Bereich der Mitten nicht überzeugen kann. Insgesamt wieder alles zu sehr Richtung Höhen verschoben. Ich kann es nicht besser beschreiben als: Mir fehlt der Druck im Bereich der Mitten, mir fehlen die richtigen Mitten und eine klare (E)-Gitarre, die nicht kratzig rüberkommt. An anderen Boxen (nicht PC-Bereich) habe ich hier schon deutlich Besseres gehört.

*11.) Shinedown - Left Out*

Ganz ähnlich zu Seven Wiser. Höhenshift der Mitten.

*12.) Drowning Pool - Step Up / Killin' Me*

Hört sich bis zu einer gewissen Lautstärke sehr ausgeglichen an: Der Bass stimmt und kommt satt daher, kraftvoll, aber drängt sich nicht nach vorne. Die Mitten und Höhen scheinen zu stimmen; bis man die Lautstärke anhebt. Bereits ab >20 wird es unangenehm. Was nicht an der Lautstärke, aber an den überforderten Satelliten liegt. Erneut eine Art Höhenshift. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das kein Problem meines Gehörs ist oder Einbildung...

*13.) Soil - Pride / Redefine / Suffering / Deny Me / Halo*

Der Bass kommt gerade bei "Pride" im Form der Base des Schlagzeugs sehr sauber und kraftvoll. Die Mitten und Höhen stimmen bei den Liedern, bei denen die Gitarre nicht in die höheren Frequenzbereiche vordringt. Soll heißen: Bei "Pride" ist sie gerade am Anfang relativ gesehen zu sehr Richtung Höhen verschoben, was sich im Verlauf des Liedes bei anderen Passagen (in denen die Gitarre eher niederfrequent ist) bessert. 
Die Stimme und das Schlagzeug allgemein sowie die feinen Details der einzelnen Lieder sind sehr gut aufgelöst und können überzeugen - klingen insgesamt sehr sauber. Jedoch fordert die Gitarre erneut bei höheren Lautstärken ihren Tribut - leider!
*
14.) Hans Zimmer - Barra Barra *

Zum Schluss noch etwas aus dem Bereich Filmmusik. Kurzum: Sauber! Hier stimmt alles. Erstaunlicherweise auch Mitten und Höhen bei höheren Lautstärken, erneut sauberer Bass der genau das Grollen rüberbringt, das einem einen Schauer über den Rücken jagt. Das Komplettpaket klingt eindrucksvoll und detailreich. So hätte ich mir das Edifier auch im Bereich Rock gewünscht!
 



*Vorzeitiges Fazit (da Onboardsound)*
 
Nun ja, das fällt mir nicht ganz leicht... Meine Erwartungen waren von Anfang an hoch. Im Grunde war mir klar, dass ich mit diesem System keinen Ersatz für ein wirklich vernünftiges (und evtl. 3-4 mal so teures / eher mehr) Stereosystem kaufe - und es handelt sich hierbei um PC-Lautsprecher. Allerdings kann das Edifier gute Stereoboxen eben NICHT ersetzen. Klar, der Subwoofer haut einem den Bass um die Ohren, dass es eine Freude ist. Er ist dabei weder unpräzise noch zu aufdringlich (ist auch alles Einstellungssache) - allerdings trifft das nicht auf Mitten und Höhen zu. Hier hatte ich mehr erwartet und bin Besseres von einer guten Stereoanlage gewöhnt. Die Satelliten sind für hohe Pegel einfach zu klein, steigen schon bei ca. der Hälfte der Lautstärke aus und bringen nicht das, was ich erwartet hätte (naja, für den Preis ist es wohl schon sehr gut ). So wie das System im Moment bei mir steht ist es als PC-Lautsprechersystem schon gut (man merke sich: Es ist KEINE Stereoanlage - und auch kein Ersatz dafür). Allerdings habe ich zwischendurch mal die Boxen meiner Technics statt der Satelliten angeklemmt. Der Subwoofer des Edifier ist locker in der Lage diese zu befeuern. Und was ich dann raushöre gefällt mir sehr - wenn es auch zunächst etwas basslastig ist (was sich mit Sicherheit regeln lässt). Vielleicht schaffe ich es platztechnisch die deutlich größeren Technics Boxen auf meinen Schreibtisch zu bannen. Dann hätte ich für mich wahrlich etwas erreicht.

Um es noch einmal kurz zu sagen: Als PC-Lautsprechersystem mit Sicherheit eindrucksvoll und für seinen Preis eine feine Sache! Um in den vollen Musikgenuss zu kommen leider nicht das Wahre (wobei es in der Preisklasse für komplette Anlagen wohl nichts Besseres geben wird).
​ 
_*EDIT:

*_Ich habe noch einmal Fotos angehängt um die Größenverhältnisse zwischen Edifier Satelliten und meinen Technics Boxen zu zeigen. Der Tieftöner bei den Technics hat "nur" 5 Zoll. Aber alleine schon das Volumen der Boxen ist - nun ja - signifikant unterschiedlich.

Ein paar weitere Worte: Stehen die Technics bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch, klingt alles satter und ausgewogener - ohne überspitzte Höhen. Ich denke das liegt zum Teil auch daran, dass dann alle Frequenzen aus einer Richtung kommen. Tief, Mittel und Hoch (zusätzlich dann noch der Sub aus dem Zimmer). Sind die unterschiedlichen Frequenzbereiche getrennt (wie es eben beim Edifier ist; Sub und Satelliten) ensteht bei mir schnell der Eindruck, dass gewisse Bereiche fehle / zu dominant wirken. Das Problem für mich scheint also nicht das Edifier an sich, sondern die 2.1 Konfiguration (und das eben in Kombination mit relativ kleinen Satelliten) zu sein. 
 
Bilder für den Größenvergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*Testsystem:*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
ATI Radeon HD 4770
4096 MB Kingston HyperX KHX6400D2LLK DDR2-800 CL5
Creative Labs X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

*Anschluss:*
ODT-Tosslink, Flexijack-Aufsatz
3,5mm Klinke auf Cinch

*Ersteindruck:*
Super. Einfach gigantisch das Paket, ich dachte, mich trifft der Schlag, ich hätte dem Teil gewiss nicht SOLCHE Ausmaße angedacht, aber gut, damit muss ich jetzt gegenwärtig zurecht kommen, bis mein Micro-ATX-Rechner fertig ist. *G*
Die Anfassqualität ist sehr hoch, da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen und mache es entsprechend kurz.

Die Ausstattung ist vollkommen in Ordnung, ich selbst habe zwar ein Tosslink-Kabel vermisst, aber gut, man kann auch nicht alles haben.

*Bedienung:*
Die Bedienung ist einfach und Intuitiv, daher kein Manko. Etwas verwirrend sind die Lautstärketasten, die gleich im Doppelpack vorhanden sind, aber daran störe ich mich nicht weiter, die Funktion ist für mich klar.
Das Einzigste, was es zu bemängeln gäbe, wäre die Mute-Funktion - dabei stellt sich die Anlage Lautstärke auf "0", ist aber dennoch noch deutlich hörbar. Das schöne wiederrum ist, dass es die zuletzt gewählte Lautstärkestufe anzeigt und man somit nicht vom Schlag getroffen wird, sollte man nach einer längeren Mute-Session wieder anmachen.
Ebenso hat man die Input-Wahl frei zur Verfügung, etwas, was ich sonst von PC-Anlagen nicht kenne. Ob ich jetzt zwischen PC, CD-Spieler (So vorgegeben, natürlich frei wählbar) oder Digital-Eingang wählen möchte; Alles ist per Fernbedienung problemlos möglich.
Was mich stört; Die Batterie lässt sich schwer aus der Fernbedienung rausfriemeln.
Versorgt wird die vergleichsweise zierliche Konstruktion von einer Knopfbatterie, Typ CR2025.
Die Kabelfernbedienung ist angenehm hell, lässt sich alternativ auch Dämmen und wird per Drehrad, welches sich drücken lässt, bedient. Also auch ohne die Fernbedienung immer noch problemlos bedienbar.


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

*Klaneindrücke:*

*The Gregorian - Masters of Chant*
Grandios. Bisher musste ich den Bass hier immer seperat auf eine Stufe stellen, damit er nicht zu unterschwellig oder gar zu übermütig hervortritt. Doch hier stimmt das Paket meines Empfindes nach einfach - es harmoniert, gewisse Stellen werden fast erschreckend präzise wiedergegeben, Lebhaft, während die Sänger mir mehr zu harmonisieren zu scheinen als vorher. Auch die Höhen sind fantastisch aufgelöst. Ich habe provisorisch den Crystalizer meiner X-Fi ein wenig runtergedreht, um einige Höhen nicht klirren zu lassen - bei ca. 85% wirkt es doch ein wenig satter.
Insbesondere der Song "Nothing Else Matters" war für mich hier eine absolute Neuerfahrung.

*Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies*
Die Stimme erscheint mir nun kräftiger, die Gitarren gehen hingegen etwas unter - vielleicht eine Fehleinstellung, hier hätte ich mir sie etwas präsenter gewünscht, aber lediglich eine Nuance, denn sonst harmonieren sie sehr mit dem Gesang.

*Höhentest - Schandmaul - Dudelzack*
Dies war mehr mal ein Exempel um die Höhen zu testen - interessanterweise erschien mir der Klang meiner Z-4 bisher immer sehr quietschig bei diesem Song - doch hier war keine Spur davon, es war sehr gut abgetrennt und auch der Bass war weniger präsent, sondern mehr im Hintergrund - wo er auch hingehörte und so die Harmonie deutlich förderte. Ebenso die Gitarre, während die Geige meiner Ansicht nach ein wenig unterzugehen drohte.

*Ein Basstest*
Okay, ich muss zugeben, das war mehr für das eigene Vergnügen. DJ Angerfist mit der Maximalen Bassstufe (+6) und Lautstärke 20 von 50 - einige Sekunden länger und entweder wäre mein Tisch auseinandergefallen oder meine Nachbarn hätten mir die Bude eingerannt. Der Subwoofer ist ein Monster. Betreibe ihn jetzt provisorisch auf der Stufe -4 oder -6, da er sonst doch deutlich durch seine Lautstärke auf sich Aufmerksam macht - nicht aber durch einen schlecht gefächertes Klangspektrum.
Im Vergleich dazu ging meiner alten Logitech Z-4 schnell die Puste aus, worüber dieses Monstrum nur müde lachen würde.

*MP3's - Oder: Meine Güte, ich muss wieder überspielen*
Eins sei gesagt -der Ottonormalverbraucher mit "solala"-MP3's wird hier keine Freude haben, die Edifier zeigt jeden Fehler gnadenlos auf.

*Nachtrag - Tosslink*
So, auch wenn es mitlerweile etwas hin ist, hier der Nachtrag.
Mit einem Tosslink konnte das Grundrauschen deutlich reduziert werden. Meine Empfehlung für alle, die mit dem System liebäugeln - sorgt für das Tosslink, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. Juli 2009)

Hast du mehrere Profile? 

(wird bearbeitet, sobald dein Test steht )


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

Oder wird das ein Test von mehreren Leuten??


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

@[3volution's|Brak3]:
Nein, aber wir drei haben (demnächst) die Edifier S730 herumstehen und da ein Test heiß ersehnt ist, werden wir dementsprechend unabhängig voneinander mal dieses Boxen testen.


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Hast du mehrere Profile?
> 
> (wird bearbeitet, sobald dein Test steht )


 
Nein
wie KILLTHIS schon gesagt hat teilen wir uns nur die Arbeit!

Worklog: Einleitung und Spezifikationen hinzugefügt!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Juli 2009)

sieht schon sehr viel versprechend aus! Ich find auch die Idee, dass ihr unabhängig voneinander zu dritt testen wollt echt gut!

Gutes Gelingen!!


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> sieht schon sehr viel versprechend aus! Ich find auch die Idee, dass ihr unabhängig voneinander zu dritt testen wollt echt gut!
> 
> Gutes Gelingen!!


 
Danke, danke

wir werden uns Mühe geben!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. Juli 2009)

Achsoo, auch nicht schlecht. Klasse Idee! 

Ich wisst: immer schön auf das Gesamte Klangspektrum, besonders auf die kritischen Mitten, achten - nicht nur auf den Bass... (Hommage an User X )


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Achsoo, auch nicht schlecht. Klasse Idee!
> 
> Ich wisst: immer schön auf das Gesamte Klangspektrum, besonders auf die kritischen Mitten achten - nicht nur auf den Bass... (Hommage an User X )


Keine Sorge, Bass allein macht keine Musik.


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

Worklog:  erste Bilder und erster Eindruck von zenas


----------



## zenas (31. Juli 2009)

Ich füge jetzt langsam die ersten Bilder ein und schreibe noch ein paar Worte allgemeine Worte zur Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang, etc. bevor ich mich auf die Klangeigenschaften, etc. stürze. Kann aber alles ein wenig dauern!


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2009)

Ich muss noch warten, bis meine kommt... dann werd' ich aber auch was schreiben können. Drückt mir die Daumen, vielleicht ist sie ja schon morgen da. Alternativ montag, so schätze ich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

@all: Genialer Einfall, Super!! 

@totovo: Etwas ,,neutraler" hätt Ichs gerne, Ich weiß das ist schwer, bei meinen Klipsch war ich ja auch voll euphorisch 

@zenas: bis jetzt: herausragend! 

@KILLTHIS: Nur Geduld 

@all2: Jeder sollte die gleiche Schriftart und Größe nehmen, ist dann viel übersichtlicher. Um euch etwas beizustehen könnt ihr euch an CB orientieren  (Für z.B. technische Date etc.) Link


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> @all: Genialer Einfall, Super!!
> 
> @totovo: Etwas ,,neutraler" hätt Ichs gerne, Ich weiß das ist schwer, bei meinen Klipsch war ich ja auch voll euphorisch
> 
> ...


 
wie neutraler?
ich hab doch noch gar nicht so viel geschrieben, und doch so viel Falsch gemacht?

aber ich hab noch was in reserve 

So leute ich hab mal unter die erste Überschrift meine Formatierung geschrieben... es wäre gut wenn wir das so machen könnten!


----------



## zenas (31. Juli 2009)

Danke schonmal für das Vorablob 

Das mit den Überschriften versuche ich umzusetzen. Die Formatierung werde ich auch anpassen und versuchen das möglichst übersichtlich zu gestalten. Mit Sicherheit ändert sich da noch einiges im Lauf der nächsten Stunden. Ich muss mal sehen, wie weit ich heute noch komme. Höreindruck mit Filmen schaffe ich heute auf keinen Fall mehr. (boah, ich freu mich auf Bourne 1-3 mit neuen Boxen )

@totovo: Es wäre schön, wenn du noch ein paar mehr Worte über die Verarbeitung verlieren könntest. Der potentielle Leser (so würde ich es zumindest als Leser sehen) freut sich über viele verschiedene persönliche Impressionen. Jeder hat einen anderen Standard und bewertet einige Dinge strenger als jemand anderes. Also bitte einfach schreiben schreiben schreiben. Plat ist ja genug 


EDIT: Ich bin jetzt erstmal raus und genieße das gute Stück noch ein wenig. Viel Spaß beim Lesen / Schreiben


----------



## totovo (31. Juli 2009)

klar werd ich noch machen, wollte dir bloß nicht die show stehlen

Soundeindrücke bekommt ihr bei mir erst wenn das system einen würdigen zuspieler bekommen hat!


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> klar werd ich noch machen, wollte dir bloß nicht die show stehlen
> 
> Soundeindrücke bekommt ihr bei mir erst wenn das system einen würdigen zuspieler bekommen hat!



Du hast noch nichts falsch gemacht, nur etwas, sagen wir mal euphorisch geschrieben. Ist kein Fehler!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2009)

Eine Klasse Arbeit, die ihr bisher geliefert habt!

EDIT: 
@totovo: wenn du das Edifier digital an den PC anschließen möchtest brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine Soundkarte. Die Schallerzeugung erfolgt bei digitaler Übertragung nicht in der Soundkarte, sondern im Edifier selbst. Wie gut die darin verbauten Schall-Erzeuger sind würde sich nur durch einen direkten vergleich feststellen lassen. Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir empfehlen, sobald du die Xonar DX hast, diese mal analog anzuschließen, ich schätz mal, die wird ein Stück besser klingen weil es halt ne richtige Soundkarte ist.


----------



## totovo (1. August 2009)

aber die Qualität der erzeugten signale wird sich doch trotzdem unterscheiden, oder?
bzw hat die xonar ja sehr hochwertige analog zu digitalwandler... (192kbit)
da muss man doch was merken?
Aber den Unterschied zwischen Analog und digital werde ich auf jeden fall mal testen


----------



## Klutten (1. August 2009)

Ich bin sicher, dass der Test hier sehr umfangreich wird. Dafür schon mal ein Lob. Es wäre aber nett, wenn ihr bereits oben bei der Überschrift auf eure gemeinsame Arbeit hinweisen würdet. Ich habe eben auch erst mal etwas schief geguckt und IPs verglichen. ^^

Viel Spaß mit euren drei Systemen.


----------



## totovo (1. August 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass der Test hier sehr umfangreich wird. Dafür schon mal ein Lob. Es wäre aber nett, wenn ihr bereits oben bei der Überschrift auf eure gemeinsame Arbeit hinweisen würdet. Ich habe eben auch erst mal etwas schief geguckt und IPs verglichen. ^^
> 
> Viel Spaß mit euren drei Systemen.


 
Alles absicht um ein par mods übers Knie zu legen

Ich hab erst mal gemeintschftatest drüber geschrieben, bis mir was besseres einfällt 

Ach ja und Spaß werden wir ganz bestimmt haben, nur ob das die Nachbarn auch freut?


----------



## zenas (1. August 2009)

Ich denke ich bin jetzt soweit erstmal durch. Wenn noch was zu Filmen kommt, werde ich das hier nochmal schreiben; wenn die Asus Xonar DX da ist, gibt es eh nochmal einen Nachtest, der mich dann hoffentlich glücklicher machen wird.
Eines noch in eigener Sache: Ich bin schon ein kritischer Mensch


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. August 2009)

Ich muss mich wohl noch bis Montag gedulden, noch ist das System nicht da. Aber keine Sorge, sobald es da ist, liefere ich meinen Test. 

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2009)

@totovo: Also, prüfe Bitte nochmal deine Rechtschreibung (z.B Sounds*p*ezialist aus Fernost), sowie die Smiley´s zu den Bildern... Die finde ich unpassend 

Ach übrigens: a_fire_inside hats schon gemerkt, bei digitalem Anschluss hättest du dir eine Soka sparen können


----------



## zenas (1. August 2009)

Nur noch als kurze, abschließende Frage: Ist mein Geschriebenes soweit ok? Ich mache morgen nochmal einen Check bezüglich Rechtschreibfehler, logischem Aufbau (ich glaube ich habe einige Dinge zwei mal erwähnt; z.B. Köpfhöreranschluss an der Kabelfernbedienung) und Formatierung. 

Neues gibt es dann erst mit der Xonar DX!


----------



## totovo (1. August 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> @totovo: Also, prüfe Bitte nochmal deine Rechtschreibung (z.B Sounds*p*ezialist aus Fernost), sowie die Smiley´s zu den Bildern... Die finde ich unpassend
> 
> Ach übrigens: a_fire_inside hats schon gemerkt, bei digitalem Anschluss hättest du dir eine Soka sparen können


Ich hab noch nicht mehr für den Test gemacht, da ich mir ein umfassendes Bild erst dann von dem System machen will, wenn ich die xonar bekommen habe!
mein Test wird also so Dienstag/Mittwoch komplett sein...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2009)

Achja, von mir mal noch ein Hinweis:

Ich würde die Bilder im Fließtext etwas kleiner machen, es reicht wenn die dann im Anhang in voller größe drin sind. Und außerdem solltet ihr das mit der Schriftgröße nochmal überdenken, die normale Schriftgröße für den Fließtext tut es meiner Meinung auch und würde um einiges übersichtlicher wirken. Mit der Rechtschreibung muss ich Devil recht geben, da sollte bei totovo nochmal etwas nachgebessert werden, aber inhaltlich sieht das alles schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Ich freu mich schon auf weitere Eindrücke von euch!


----------



## totovo (1. August 2009)

O.K ich habs mal verbessert!
Danke für die Hinweise!


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. August 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> O.K ich habs mal verbessert!
> Danke für die Hinweise!



Kein Ding, dafür sind wir ja da  Hab ja mittlerweile 4 Tests verfasst  Bin am Überlegen, ob Ich nicht noch nen Spieletest zu Resident Evil 5 mach...

@zenas: bis jetzt super 

Edit: wie a_fire_inside schon richtig meinte, ist Verdana Größe 2 ausreichend, die Größe 3 ist anstrengend zu Lesen  Also Überschriften würd Ich rot machen, Größe 3 und evtl fett oder unterstrichen...


----------



## totovo (3. August 2009)

o.k größe 2 ist gebongt!
die Soundkarte kommt vermutlich am mittwoch oder Donnerstag, dann gehts hier endlich mal weiter!


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. August 2009)

Meine Anlage sollte jetzt auch demnächst eintreffen, mit etwas Glück morgen!
Dann gibt's auch Neues von mir.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. August 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber meine Anlage ist eingetroffen, leider ohne Opto-Kabel - egal, Bilder kommen noch, ich genieße jetzt erst mal... und versuche meine Nachbarn nicht zu stören mit dem Bass. *lacht*


----------



## totovo (6. August 2009)

So die Soundkarte ist jetzt da! danke an Stormbringer.

Ich werde gleich mal mit dem "Testen" anfangen!


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. August 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt meine Edifier per Tosslink verbunden, die X-Fi musste weichen - naja, halb so wild, Digital ist Digital. Bilder folgen vorraussichtlich im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## totovo (11. August 2009)

Update: Muik- Höreindrücke hinzugefügt
Hörtest Games bis ende der Woche!


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> Update: Muik- Höreindrücke hinzugefügt
> Hörtest Games bis ende der Woche!



Nunja,das Edifier mit einem Autosystem zu vergleichen (auch noch von Bose ) ist prinzipiell merkwürdig, weil die eben für unterschiedliche Käufer gemacht wurden.


----------



## totovo (12. August 2009)

nunja ich hatte gerade nichts anderes, besseres.
Was soll ich machen? soll ich nicht vergleichen?aber ich denke dann kann man sich wenig vorstellen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> nunja ich hatte gerade nichts anderes, besseres.
> Was soll ich machen? soll ich nicht vergleichen?aber ich denke dann kann man sich wenig vorstellen...



Nee, ist schon richtig so


----------



## zenas (14. August 2009)

Ich werde übers WE nochmal ein kleines Update schreiben (eigentlich muss ich den Hörtest komplett neuschreiben...), da meine Asus Xonar DX jetzt endlich da ist und sehr gut ihren Dienst verrichtet. 
Soviel schonmal vorweg: Ich bin nun wirklich zufrieden! Die Xonar hat den Klang deutlich verändert. Hätte ich so eigentlich nicht erwartet, aber man merkt es sehr deutlich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. August 2009)

zenas schrieb:


> Ich werde übers WE nochmal ein kleines Update schreiben (eigentlich muss ich den Hörtest komplett neuschreiben...), da meine Asus Xonar DX jetzt endlich da ist und sehr gut ihren Dienst verrichtet.
> Soviel schonmal vorweg: Ich bin nun wirklich zufrieden! Die Xonar hat den Klang deutlich verändert. Hätte ich so eigentlich nicht erwartet, aber man merkt es sehr deutlich.



Aber du hast das analog angeschlossen, nehme ich mal an? (Digital wäre es ja sinnlos ^^)


----------



## zenas (15. August 2009)

Ja, natürlich analog; Klinke --> Cinch


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (18. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen!

Erstmal schöner Gemeinschaftstest! Aber wie ich sehe, ist er noch in Bearbeitung... wann habt ihr ihn fertig?


----------



## Olli1967 (16. August 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Hardware Gemeinde,

habe vor längerer Zeit aufmerksam den Artikel gelesen und mich dann entschlossen mir die Edifier s730 Boxen und die Soundblaster X-Fi USB zu kaufen. Was soll ich sagen, der Klang ist Toll aber es gibt 2 Probleme die stören. 
1. Die beiden Fernbedienungen laufen auf den selben Frequenzen 
2. Meine Fernbedienung von Edifier hat keinen Powerbutton 

Hat jemand eine Idee zu 1 oder kann mir sagen warum ich keinen Powerbutton habe?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2010)

Hallöchen Olli1967!

Wenn beide Fernbedienungen auf der gleichen Frequenz funktionieren, lässt sich leider nicht viel machen, ausser eventuell nahe heran zu gehen. Desweiteren haben die Fernbedienungen der S730er sowieso keinen Powerbutton, sondern höchstens einen Stand-By-Button. Willst du die Anlage gänzlich ausschalten, so musst du den Netzschalter hinten am Subwoofer betätigen.


----------



## Olli1967 (16. August 2010)

Moinsen KILLTHIS,

habe immer das Bild von folgender Fernbedienung vor Augen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...=123020&auth=2179a5d252792f49ed46114f2145b5a3

und da ist oben rechts ein Power Knopf oder Standby. Ich habe aber oben rechts keinen Knopf und wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich in den Standby schalten kann. Das mit der gleichen Frequenz ist ärgerlich

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2010)

Wenn du da keinen Knopf hast, musst du den Knopf an der Kabelfernbedienung tätigen. Anders geht es dann wohl nicht.


----------



## Olli1967 (16. August 2010)

Das wäre ja auch OK, aber bei mir steht an der Kabelfernbedienung unter dem linken Knopf "Mute" und unter dem rechten Knopf "INPUT/ESC" 
Vielleicht sollte ich das alles wieder umtauschen. weil auch bei einem Test von Computer Base sieht das alles ein wenig anders aus.

Wie hier zu sehen ist:

Test: Edifier S730 (Seite 3) - 30.01.2009 - ComputerBase

Gruß Olli


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2010)

Das ist seltsam... eine andere Fernbedienung hätte höchstens das S530 System. Ich wüsste auch nicht dass es ein S730 und ein S730D-System gäbe. Bei meiner S730D war alles so, wie es in unserem Test beschrieben wird. Notfalls würde ich an deiner Stelle tatsächlich das System zurückgeben. Wo hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Olli1967 (16. August 2010)

Bestellt habe ich es bei anobo.de ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2010)

Verstehe.... sagt mir gar nichts, der Shop. Ich hatte meine Anlage damals von Mindfactory. Wenn du wirklich so unzufrieden bist, empfehle ich dir, das Gerät zurückzugeben, weil es ja Spaß machen soll. Vielleicht solltest du alternativ über ein Teufel-System nachdenken. Brauchst du die Fernbedienung denn unbedingt?


----------



## Olli1967 (17. August 2010)

Moin Killthis,

Anobo.de ist ein Online Shop den ich aufgrund der Zuverlässigkeit eines Onlineshop Test gewählt habe. Jetzt zum Edifier System. Nach einer Anfrage direkt bei Edifier bekam ich folgende Begründung:

"das entspricht der momentanen Ausstattung dieser Speaker bei Lieferung. Aufgrund einer neuen EU-Richtlinie zum Standby-Betrieb, die Edifier kurzfristig nicht umsetzen konnte, musste diese entfernt werden. Wir bedauern, dass dies zu Unannehmlichkeiten bei Ihnen führt, können das jedoch leider nicht ändern, denn auch die älteren Fernbedienungen mit diesem Knopf funktionieren mit den aktuellen Systemen nicht."

Naja werde dann wohl damit leben müssen. Blöd ist jetzt nur noch das Problem mit den Fernbedienungen.

Gruß aus Bremen​


----------



## Daxelinho (22. September 2011)

Hi!

Zu erst: Ja, ich weiß, dass dieser Thread schon älter ist, Aber: Da es ein Review ist, denke ich, verliert es mit der Zeit nicht an Wert.

Und da ich mir evtl. Auch dieses Boxen-System holen möchte hier ein paar Fragen:
- Wie denkst du/ihr im Nachhinein über den Kauf?
- Wie findest du/ihr das Boxensystem in Bezug auf Spiele?
- Wie würde euer P/L-Fazit sein?

So, das war's vorrerst 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (22. September 2011)

Habe noch was vergessen: Ich denke immer, dass ist das S550, warum? KA.
Deshalb kann die Frage mit den Games gestrichen werden, da dass S550 ein 5.1 SS ist, das ist ja was ganz anderes 
Nur der Sub und die Sat sind gleich. Trotzdem Schonmal danke 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BabySinclair (6. Oktober 2011)

zenas schrieb:


> *Grundrauschen*
> ​ Um es kurz zu machen: Ja, es gibt Grundrauschen.
> Wie definiert sich das? Man hört ein permanentes, recht leises Rauschen. Dieses Rauschen ist sowohl bei Lautstärke "0" als auch bei "50" wahrnehmbar - jedoch wird es mit steigender (eingestellter) Lautstärke auch lauter.
> Auffällig ist, dass bei Verbindung über 3.5 mm Klinke / Cinch das Rauschen stärker vertreten ist als bei Koaxial oder Tosslink.[...]


 
der thread ist ja schon alt und meine hoffnung auf eine antwort auch eher gering aber: es gibt bei dem teil ernsthaft ein rauschen selbst wenn man den optischen anschluss verwendet? _kann das jemand bestätigen?_ ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen ehrlich gesagt, ausser wenn man an die kapazitätsgrenzen geht, also mal voll aufdreht ohne signal.

ansonsten vielleicht noch die frage an die drei tester, seit ihr immer noch zufrieden mit dem system? hat es mittlerweile macken/fehler/abnutzungserscheinungen bekommen?

bin mir realtiv sicher dieses system in naher zukunft zu kaufen, vor allem wenn die alternativen  oder bose heissen, das mit dem grundrauschen gibt mir aber zu denken. ansonsten könnte man mal bei canton schauen, was die so in dem bereich bieten.

danke für euren test und die hoffentlich kommenden antworten 
gruß,
babysinclair

EDIT:
aus einem anderen forum


> Ich hab es hingekriegt das es nicht mehr rauscht!
> Es lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass analog und digital am gleichen  Computer angeklemmt waren. Jetzt habe ich nur Digital an geklemmt und es  läuft alles perfekt.


trotzdem würd ich gern wissen ob das jemand bestätigen kann, rauschen geht mal gar nicht, mein pc steht in einem anderen raum mit kabeln durch die wand, deshalb ist es hier *absolut* still und so ein rauschen würde auf jeden fall stark auffallen, zumal man bei so einem system ja quasi direkt vor den lautsprechern sitzt.


----------



## dragonlort (6. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 
Ich habe zwar das edifier 530d 
Aber habe auch das rauschen/brummen.
Iat das auch normal?


----------



## BabySinclair (6. Oktober 2011)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Morgen
> Ich habe zwar das edifier 530d
> Aber habe auch das rauschen/brummen.
> Iat das auch normal?


 
wäre hilfreich wenn du mitteilen würdest wie es angeschlossen ist, elektrisch? (coax oder cinch) dann wäre sicher das verbundene gerät(e) das problem, bei optischem anschluss kann es nur am system selbst liegen. (correct me if i´m wrong)


----------



## dragonlort (6. Oktober 2011)

also es ist über den digitalen eingang am onboard karte von mainboard dran.
Muss aber dazu sagen es ist nicht immer ist, jetzt habe es laufen aber habe nix an aber höhre reingarnix.


----------



## BabySinclair (6. Oktober 2011)

dragonlort schrieb:


> über den digitalen eingang


ja, welcher denn?


----------



## dragonlort (6. Oktober 2011)

den kleine schwarzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabySinclair (6. Oktober 2011)

hm, dann muss es am system selbst liegen, denn eine elektrische verbindung besteht ja nicht.
ich hatte mal so ein uralt 2.1 system zu zeiten von pentium III cpus, das hat radio(!) empfangen ohne einen tuner dafür zu haben. 
soll heissen die abschirmung war so schlecht das man ständig irgendeinen scheiss gehört hat. vielleicht ist es ja auch sowas.


----------



## dragonlort (6. Oktober 2011)

also könnte es normal sein? weil ich hier schon gelesen habe das es auch ein anderer hatt.
wie gesagt nicht immer nur manchmal habe ich die geräusche.


----------



## BabySinclair (6. Oktober 2011)

sowas kann natürlich erstmal viele ursachen haben, an eine ferndiagnose möcht ich mich da nicht ran wagen.
musst halt mal ein bisschen rumtesten, andere steckdose probieren, mal alles kappen bis auf netzstecker usw.

wenn andere geräte an der selben steckerleiste hängen könnte das auch zu solchen dingen wie brummen führen _soweit ich weiß_, aber ich bin da alles andere als experte was elektrischen krams angeht.

_vielleicht ließt das ja tatsächlich noch der threadersteller oder einer der anderen beiden und sagt was dazu._


----------



## dragonlort (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke, dann warten wir mal^^


----------



## Schrotty (19. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist so muss ich was zu dem Brummen und Rauschen sagen. Ich habe das System seit gestern und hatte auch ein Brummen und Rauschen, als ich denn Strom Stecker aber umgedreht habe war beides weg und das bei Analogen Anschluss. Als wenn wer das hat, steckt einfach mal denn Stecker um. Werde mir heute auch ein Optisches Kabel zulegen da ja viele meinen es sein großer Unterschied zu hören gegenüber Analog, ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## dragonlort (19. Juli 2012)

Wie Strom Stecker umgedreht? Wie kann ich das verstehen? 
Also ich weiß das mein PC und mein Telefon daran schuld haben das es leicht brummen tut.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (25. Juli 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, das Gesamtfazit der einzelnen Tester ist mir nach dem Überfliegen jetzt nur so halb klar 
Zum Grundrauschen, das kann auch gut und gerne an der OnBoard Soundkarte liegen. Bei Bekannten gibt es eigentlich gar kein Rauschen und der Klang ist sehr gut. Angeschlossen per LWL.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Juli 2012)

leider ist der der sub nicht so gut abgeschirmt deswegen das rauschen.
Was ist dir den nicht klar?


----------

